# Mark Tokens



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 25, 2019)

Are Lodge Mark Tokens a thing out there in the wider Masonic world. I know a few collectors in the UK, and have received my first token from my Mother Lodge so was thinking of starting a collection of my own.

With that in mind, should I bring some with me as gifts during my visit to DC?


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 25, 2019)

Not ringing a bell... image?


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 25, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Not ringing a bell... image?



  
Not the best of photos, but every Lodge has there own version of a Mark Penny that people collect.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 25, 2019)

We often have lodge coins made up but they are the exception and not the rule (based solely on personal experience). They usually have the lodge seal and varied images of working tools.
I would say yes, bring yours. The annals of the lodge will appreciate the donation and you’ll be a part of their history.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Feb 25, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> We often have lodge coins made up but they are the exception and not the rule (based solely on personal experience). They usually have the lodge seal and varied images of working tools.
> I would say yes, bring yours. The annals of the lodge will appreciate the donation and you’ll be a part of their history.



Thanks, I'll be sure to pack a few as well as a few specials from Fife and Kinross province.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 28, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> Are Lodge Mark Tokens a thing out there in the wider Masonic world. I know a few collectors in the UK, and have received my first token from my Mother Lodge so was thinking of starting a collection of my own.
> 
> With that in mind, should I bring some with me as gifts during my visit to DC?


Yes, they are a thing in Australia and the USA - but I am not sure how widely in the US.

Take gifts ! For sure ! They only need to be small, but something that links it to your country, or better yet, your lodge is ideal (and remember most Freemasons love pins). A local tie is always good , esp to Freemasons who wear ties in Lodge.. We had a visitor from India last year,, and he left his at home and mailed them to me. I had taken him to another lodge, and he tasked me with returning, which I did, and was able to thank them for how welcoming they had been - then gave every member present a pen from Star of Agra in India... made them all very happy.. I wear a MM Pin from PA (always!) on my lapel - and I have another given to me by a MM who I had given my pin to when he was made an EA and the Lodge did not have one.. such things are often long remembered as treasured memories..


----------



## Keith C (Feb 28, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> View attachment 6469 View attachment 6471
> Not the best of photos, but every Lodge has there own version of a Mark Penny that people collect.



In my opinion here in PA at least, that would only be appropriate for a gift visiting a Royal Arch Chapter.  Anyone who has not progressed through the MMM Degree would not understand the significance of that "penny."  I would not bring that as a gift or token in Blue Lodge.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 2, 2019)

Keith C said:


> In my opinion here in PA at least, that would only be appropriate for a gift visiting a Royal Arch Chapter.  Anyone who has not progressed through the MMM Degree would not understand the significance of that "penny."  I would not bring that as a gift or token in Blue Lodge.



I am only a member of what you refer to as a Blue Lodge, the MMM was originally part of the FC Degree, but GL decided to split it, and now you have to be a MM before you go through the Mark, but it is still firmly a Craft Freemasonry Degree. I will still take some with me, but will do some engraving on glassware as my main gifts.


----------



## The Traveler (Mar 2, 2019)

Keith C said:


> In my opinion here in PA at least, that would only be appropriate for a gift visiting a Royal Arch Chapter.  Anyone who has not progressed through the MMM Degree would not understand the significance of that "penny."  I would not bring that as a gift or token in Blue Lodge.


Exactly! This is a gift appropriate for Royal Arch Masons 

Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 2, 2019)

Y’all seem to be missing the point: this token is from his Craft Lodge. Masons in the states will have heard of “marks,” whether they have one or not, and this could open a great historical talk about lodges older than our kenning that had a lodge mark.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 2, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Y’all seem to be missing the point: this token is from his Craft Lodge. Masons in the states will have heard of “marks,” whether they have one or not, and this could open a great historical talk about lodges older than our kenning that had a lodge mark.



I did not miss the point. I understand the jurisdictional differences. I think gifting this in a Blue Lodge to someone who has not yet been through the MMM Degree in York Rite and having the ensuing discussions can greatly lessen the experience if / when they do receive the MMM Degree.  What, for instance, will you say when someone asks what those letter mean?  "Sorry, you can't know that."  Or do you tell them and ruin part of the York Rite degrees for them?


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 2, 2019)

This isn’t about the MMM, it’s his Craft Lodge’s token... he can’t attend a York Rite meeting and the gift is from one Craft Lodge to another. How exactly is that a problem? If someone brings up the subject he can honestly say “I don’t know.”


----------



## Scoops (Mar 3, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> This isn’t about the MMM, it’s his Craft Lodge’s token... he can’t attend a York Rite meeting and the gift is from one Craft Lodge to another. How exactly is that a problem? If someone brings up the subject he can honestly say “I don’t know.”


But it is a MMM token. In Scotland, the Mark degree can be conferred in a Craft Lodge. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 3, 2019)

Accepted.

I would still personally enjoy having this Brother and his token in my lodge. I believe it would be an excellent historical experience and would not be worried about spoilers (since it is the lodge’s mark and not the Brother’s). To the contrary, I feel it would stimulate interest in the Mark in anyone who heard our Brother speak.
</logout>


----------



## Scoops (Mar 3, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Accepted.
> 
> I would still personally enjoy having this Brother and his token in my lodge. I believe it would be an excellent historical experience and would not be worried about spoilers (since it is the lodge’s mark and not the Brother’s). To the contrary, I feel it would stimulate interest in the Mark in anyone who heard our Brother speak.
> </logout>


Absolutely, I agree with you. Anything that would simulate interest in the Mark degree is a good thing in my book. I just wanted clarify things.

Is always interesting how things are different in other jurisdictions. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 3, 2019)

And in Scotland the Mark is two degrees, yes?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 4, 2019)

I am not in the Mark - but have several Mark coins. When I get around to joining, I will ask if I can use the first one I ever received by giving it to the lodge to give back to me.. Knowing these things will not take away from the ceremony for me..

As an aside, for years people tried to get me to join Chapter for "the genuine secrets of a MM"...  knowing something of Masonic History, and the development of ritual and degrees,  "what a load of bunk!" thinks I... what made me join Chapter was a fairly detailed walk through of part of the ceremony talking about the symbolism and lessons of the degree, that's what made me join Chapter. When I get around to Mark, it will not be to find X and receive Y ..well, do some of the things I already know about, again it will be for the story and symbolism..

If I was a Mark Man, I would not hesitate to give a Mark Token to a WM of a Lodge I visited and say, if he was not in the Mark, one day you can find out what this is all about, or just feel free to keep it as a souvenir of my visit.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 4, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> And in Scotland the Mark is two degrees, yes?



No, only 1. Originally part of the FC / 2nd degree, it was split from this and is now only conferred on Master Masons, making it our 4th step in Freemasonry.  I believe you can opt to take it as your first step in the Holy Royal Arch, but as I took mine in my Mother Lodge, I have to wait a year before I can apply to join the HRA (if I decide I want to). As always there is no step higher than the high and sublime degree of Master Mason, all others being appendant Degrees.


----------



## Scoops (Mar 4, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> And in Scotland the Mark is two degrees, yes?


I can't speak for the Scottish version, but here in England, if I understand the history of the degree, it's based on two degrees. That of Mark Man and then followed by Mark Master. The two degrees having been merged into one complete ceremony. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 4, 2019)

Interesting, I have a friend in Dundee who has taken both Mark Man and MMM. Perhaps it was a local thing.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 5, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Interesting, I have a friend in Dundee who has taken both Mark Man and MMM. Perhaps it was a local thing.



It could be, I know I'd never heard of a Mark Man until this thread, but then I haven't visited any lodges in Dundee yet, (though I hope to if there are any special meetings on during our closed season,  May - August).


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok, how about this one then, it isn't a Mark token, but a remembrance coin that Fife & Kinross Masons had commissioned for last years centenary.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 10, 2019)

They’ll love it!


----------

